# What coat colour & texture is preferred?



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What type of cockapoo coat is preferred?... tight curl, wavy or straight.

What is your favourite coat colour?

Are there any unusual coat colours out there?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL well of course my favorite is my puppy! She is blond, and her hair has loose curls, her ears are darker brown than the rest of her, and she is so soft, not wirey in the slightest (yet)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Agreed .. Lady is a lovely light coloured cockapoo.. if I had a girl I think I may go for pale cream/ blonde or even a toffee colour.....

My boy is black with a hint of chocolate brown nearer his skin, but his coat is more wavy than curling .... lovely coat... 

I prefer a loose curl ..... but I would love to hear what others prefer... cockapoos do differ so much


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my 4 all have differens coats, incas is the best i feel because she is poodle without being to night, Gypsy is a bit bod she is more pooley but her coat doesnt sit as well as Incas. Echo is wavy and soft. Delta is still a pup so her coat tipe is still to bee seen as she hasnt had a propper hair cut yet. 

their are colours you only seem to get in america look a queca she is blue meral and tan, Delta is unusual being a red sable and white partie, but after her first hair cut she will just be a red and white parti. 

i dont think i have a fav colour but lighter cockapoos are easier to take photos of but lighter dogs look diry quicker. lol so their is no winning lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Let’s face it they are all totally fabulous colours and coats, it is just nice to know about peoples preferences and hear about any unusual colour.

I thought chocolate was unusual and the parti colours, I did see an advert for black and tan combination which looked interesting ....

Me personally .... I like the solid colours hence why I have a solid black .. although in the light he looks dark chocolate oops..... I would like a solid chocolate or a pale cream puppy next time, ha ha ha listen to me .. on to the next one already and I haven’t conquered the no lead biting yet .. giggling ...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we got the blond and black because my mum had gold and black cockers, then she decuded she wanted the black & white(lol she wanted echo for herself and wauted 2 years for her and Echo ended up picking me, sticking to me like glue) Delta came out of the blue we werent especting to get another pup for a while, she was to cute and to muck of a coinsidence to turn down, her mum was a bitch that i had talked my mum out of getting a puppy from before we got Echo as the pup was a toy american cross and i prefered the English Mini cross, so concidering her colour, her mum and her dad, it was all to perfict, the only thing i wasnt 100% about was that she was american as i do prefer the English face but i still love her to bits.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I would like a solid chocolate or a pale cream puppy next time,


Hi JoJo,

My little Rosie is a chocolate puppy and she is definitely my favourite colour!

I love the loose but defined curls you see on some cockapoos and I was a little concerned that Rosie's coats was more shaggy than curly (although I would love her just as much either way!), but we were at a puppy party last night and the others were all short haired, smooth puppies, so I realised just how curly Rosie really is! Everyone kept commenting on how soft she was and how she looked like a teddy bear (until she sank her teeth into their puppies  )

Welcome to the forum, I think you're going to enjoy it!

Louise


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Louise, 

I love chocolate!!!!!! .... sorry I mean I love chocolate coats  Is she solid chocolate ???

Rosie looks so sweet ... I agree I like the shaggy, soft curl coats which is seen on most cockapoos, I know there is no breed standard but IMO I think the soft defined loose curls and the cockapoo coat...

My Oakley has a beautiful coat .. but black in colour so hard to see in pics. 

Like the puppy party idea .. very cool ... and the fact Rosie sank her teeth into other puppies that’s soooo funny. 

Oakley is fab with other dogs, but he is a typical excited puppy and wants to play at first, then after a while in the company of another dog he will consider mating them.. he is a very friendly boy!!!Ha ha ha 

This forum is excellent ... I love it .... well if you like cockapoos then what is there not to like ... it’s the perfect site for me


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, yes I guess she is solid chocolate (she's just a big bar of Galaxy) - she has the tiniest whisper of white on her chest and some white on the underside of her paws, but that's it. I love her little pink circles around her eyes, the best!

Oakley's a handsome boy, I can see why you're smitten!

It's funny about the biting, cos I could see it was playing, but I was still concerned (see my other thread for the full story!). But at the same time, I had been worried I might end up with an overly-submissive dog, which I think can cause just as many problems as an overly dominant dog, so there was a bit of me that was really proud that she wasn't scared of the others!

If you're like me, you're soon going to start wondering where your day has gone and then you'll realise you've been on this forum ALL DAY LONG! Must ration myself...

Louise


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yummy Galaxy ......

We are all the same .. we want the perfect puppy .. but that’s why this forum is good, they are perfect puppies, just we love them and care, sometimes I think I give Oakley too much attention and too much focus on him, I just need to go with the flow and let him have these little stages...

A dog is a dog and yes we love them like our babies, but like kids they will go through these moments, I watch the dog whisper then realise our puppy is totally perfect, we all need to focus on the good bits .... which can be hard when your adorable puppy have another dog in their jaws or they are biting the lead frantically on a beautiful country walk with everyone watching  

Right I have to go ..... try to get back on later ... you are right I could spend most of my day on here .. it’s fun


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> we all need to focus on the good bits .... which can be hard when your adorable puppy have another dog in their jaws or they are biting the lead frantically on a beautiful country walk with everyone watching


Ah, that made me laugh out loud (I'm at work - that's not a good thing - I will be found out!)

Louise


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Yummy Galaxy ......
> 
> We are all the same .. we want the perfect puppy .. but that’s why this forum is good, they are perfect puppies, just we love them and care, sometimes I think I give Oakley too much attention and too much focus on him, I just need to go with the flow and let him have these little stages...
> 
> ...



totally off topic BUT!!!! for Christmas my friend from the UK bought me a box of assorted Galaxy bars!!! OMG do you guys ever have yummy chocolate!!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> totally off topic BUT!!!! for Christmas my friend from the UK bought me a box of assorted Galaxy bars!!! OMG do you guys ever have yummy chocolate!!!!!


mmmm one of my fave chocolats mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Kendal poor Delta she's to die for x Wilf has quite a tight curl oh his body but loose on his face , he was wavy when he was younger and has got culier as he's got older. Mable is alot looser and her coat is'nt as dense so will have to wait and see what it turns out like. I met a gorgeous cockapoo on my treks the other day as a pup it was black and thats what the woman wanted she was quite disapointed that its coat had changed colour but it was lovely almost a silver phantom, patches on its legs like Dylan ( not the same colour) I wondered if its dad was a siler phantom but it was apricot and mum was a blue roan but it was lovely ... with alomost a slight chocolate tinge in the light. Surprise, surprise she was thinking of getting another lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha .. cockapoos are addictive ... once you have one .. you almost definitely want another .... 

I know from experience on this one ....   

Number one at my feet and number two on its way ..... in the near future...


----------

